# Do goats get "morning sickness"?



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

OK, so I've been wondering - do goats get "morning sickness"? It seems like a couple of my does have been suffering from this since breeding - both of them around the 2nd month. They are just more sluggish then usual and not as excited about eating for a few days, and then it seems like they bounced back to their normal self.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have heard this question asked before - I dont know a real answer for that though. I guess its possible but I would guess it to be sooner then the 2 month mark if it is to be considered like morning sickness.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats a good question, I'm curious :chin:


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

I was just going to ask a similar questions. We have a doe that is about 5 weeks along isn't finishing her food. (we did recently increased their evening ration by adding a cup of BOSS and an additional cup of goat feed). She's a dairy/meat goat mix and has been an 'easy keeper' as one goat owner described her. But just noticed a difference in her, but no change in stool, or indications of worms. She's such a sweet and 'easy going' doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you increased the feed amount, she may not be used to it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That be a lot of BOSS, mine only get a handful at every meal.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

I will cut back on the BOSS a little. Was going with the suggestion on the FIAS site and giving a cup to my doe in milk with twins. I had thought she suggested the same amount for bred does too, but realized I was incorrect. A handful is what is suggested for bred does. Maybe this increase was a little too much. Thankfully, she is smart and knows when to quite. We have minerals and baking soda and the does use it. Perhaps I am attributing too much human-ness to our doe, LOL.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

I just searched for this topic. I have a Saanan that is almost 2 months pregnant and for the past week she just seems off. Everything else is okay and no changes. 

The only other thing I can think of is a shift in the herd hierarchy and she doesn't like it.

Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

couple of my does went thru the same thing and I had not changed their feed. They are over it now but are going crazy for the rose hips.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

They do not "throw up" per say like people do...but alike with dogs and horses, they may or may not finish food. But they should bounce right back. Any doe that continually acts "off" should be looked at or taken to a vet for evaluation


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Morning sickness is generally caused by a shift in hormones. Since pregnancy causes a shift in hormones I'm sure animals can experience morning sickness also. Since many of the issues related to morning sickness are also exacerbated by dehydration....make sure your does are drinking water like they should be.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

On the BOSS - they contain a lot of phosphorous along with all those minerals we want... too much relative to calcium will through off your calcium: phosphorous balance. Keep in mind that Fiasco suggests daily tums supplements. According to this site, BOSS has 6x as much phosphorus as calcium:
http://www.understanding-horse-nutrition.com/black-oil-sunflower-seeds.html

I don't give _any_ goat more than 2 handfuls of BOSS per feeding. It's a good supplement, but not a balanced feed.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I think they can. Most of my does are normally fine but I had one yearling bred this year that seemed,like she had morning sickness the first month and a half. Nothing was off except she just didn't eat as much. Now she eats like a crazy woman! She is making up for lost time. Lol


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine has been eating her daily grain ration fine (a little slower than usual) but only nibbles at hay. Also seems mopey most of the time. 

Hopes she feels better soon as I miss my spunky girl.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

